# Can cleat tension be adjusted on EGGBEATERS pedals?



## sklein (Jan 1, 2005)

Can cleat tension be adjusted on any of the EGGBEATERS pedals? These are a great lightweight choice but I have been shying away because I set my cleat tension quite loose sometimes.
Thanks


----------



## rockdude14 (Jul 7, 2006)

you cant change the tension but if you flip the cleats from the the left shoe to the right it will disengage at a wider angle


----------



## sklein (Jan 1, 2005)

I would want to make them easier to get out of though.


----------



## joloughl (Jun 11, 2006)

sklein said:


> I would want to make them easier to get out of though.


There's no problem at all getting out of Crank Brothers pedals, they are very smooth in that respect. It really shouldn't be a problem unless something is wrong.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

rockdude14 said:


> you cant change the tension but if you flip the cleats from the the left shoe to the right it will disengage at a wider angle


Like the others have said there is NO tension adjustment. You get 2 options for float adjustment by flipping over the cleat. I don't think the tension adjustment is needed. I have been riding eggs for years and have never wanted to adjust the tension. Eggs are great especialy in the mud.

If you like the idea of eggs but still want tension adjustment check out the time atac pedals. They work like eggs and I think they have adjustable tension. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

If you like loose tension, trade your new cleats with another rider for his worn cleats.


----------



## Mike Oxmells (Mar 29, 2005)

After a couple of weeks bedding in (they are initially fairly stiff) , my eggbeaters disengage just right as they are. I've never got stuck in them, and never 'accidently' disengaged either, so I've never felt the urge to adjust them. 

Best spds I've used.


----------



## rockdude14 (Jul 7, 2006)

if you just got them the cleats may not have broken in yet

the cleats will wear and become more easy to get out of

any chance you shoe might be catching somewhere
if so they come with some risers


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

The eggbeater design dosn't rely on spring tension to control disengagement, so there is no need for adjustable tension. They're far easier to get out of than Shimanos or Times.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Mike Oxmells said:


> Best spds I've used.


They are most definitely not SPDs. SPD is a trademark name meaning Shimano Pedaling Dynamics.

Kn.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Reading between the lines, it looks like you haven't bought them yet.

I fitted a pair of Eggbeater SLs 2 days ago after riding for the last two years on Shimanos. Eggbeaters are MUCH easier to get out of than the Shimanos ever were, even on their lightest setting. You will not have any problems disengaging from the Eggbeaters if you are already riding Shimanos.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The idea that "if it doesn't have the adjustment, you don't need it" is pretty funny in of itself.

After just a couple rides, eggbeaters would release way too easy for me, causing me to sometimes smash my knee into the stem or get ejected when the lower part of the pedal comes in contact with a rock. The cleats wear fast, but what is worse is that I could never release by twisting my foot inward, which happens sometimes. It's not the most common way to release, but in some situations I'd need to release in this way, and the eggbeaters just wouldn't do it. I tried lots of different positions and such. The eggbeaters are a minimalist product, for someone looking to lighten their ride. There are disadvantages, and not being able to adjust the release and inconsistant release are a few of them.


----------



## joloughl (Jun 11, 2006)

Jayem said:


> The idea that "if it doesn't have the adjustment, you don't need it" is pretty funny in of itself.
> 
> After just a couple rides, eggbeaters would release way too easy for me, causing me to sometimes smash my knee into the stem or get ejected when the lower part of the pedal comes in contact with a rock. The cleats wear fast, but what is worse is that I could never release by twisting my foot inward, which happens sometimes. It's not the most common way to release, but in some situations I'd need to release in this way, and the eggbeaters just wouldn't do it. I tried lots of different positions and such. The eggbeaters are a minimalist product, for someone looking to lighten their ride. There are disadvantages, and not being able to adjust the release and inconsistant release are a few of them.


I'm a little curious as to what circumstances you were in where you had to disengage by twisting your heel inwards. I've never "had" to do this, and it seems like a generally bad idea (more likely to trap your heel/foot somewhere in your own bike!).

Of course you are correct when you say that Eggbeaters have disadvantages, every product does. That said, I don't agree that "The eggbeaters are a minimalist product, for someone looking to lighten their ride.". That's too simplistic an answer. They are minimalistic, certainly, but the simplicity of the design gives great advantages (light weight, less likely to clog with muck, relatively easy to click in to and out of, etc.) I have used both Looks and SPDs before, and all I can say is that my three decent bikes (two road, one MTB) all have Eggbeaters on them.

My 6 cents.


----------



## sklein (Jan 1, 2005)

That's right Kalgrm I have not bought them. My back up bike is my buddy's bike that he hasn't touched in 5 years. The whole bike and a pair of E-beetR's is (are) hanging on the wall of the garage but I haven't ridden them....I put my SPD -type Specialized pedals on.


----------



## hyperspeed (Jun 21, 2013)

I just switched from Shimano spd to egg beaters and I am having a real hard time clipping in. Does anyone have any idea how to make the engagement easier to lock in ?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

use worn cleats


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

hyperspeed said:


> I just switched from Shimano spd to egg beaters and I am having a real hard time clipping in. Does anyone have any idea how to make the engagement easier to lock in ?


Yes! buy some TIME pedals and "for git about it"


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

hyperspeed said:


> I just switched from Shimano spd to egg beaters and I am having a real hard time clipping in. Does anyone have any idea how to make the engagement easier to lock in ?


Eggs are pretty much the easiest pedals to clip into (aside from the somewhat "vague" feeling), but only if you aren't having any interference issues with the lugs on the soles of your shoes, and there's nothing unusual about the distance of the cleat from your sole as it sits mounted on the bottom of your shoe. CB pedals come with black plastic spacers to add more distance if that's the problem, and lug interference can usually be solved with careful use of a knife, dremel, etc. to remove a bit of material from lugs so that the pedal's retention bars can easily get up into the pocket of space in between the lugs to interface with the cleat.

The best way to start analyzing is to get off the bike, take off your shoe, and manipulate it in/out of the pedal with your hands a few times, watching closely for any of the aforementioned issues both during engagement and after clipped in. Note that getting a show to clip in with your hands instead of body weight isn't always the easiest thing to do! You may have to clip in, then take your foot out of your shoe while it is still engaged to get off your bike and check things out.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

hyperspeed said:


> I just switched from Shimano spd to egg beaters and I am having a real hard time clipping in. Does anyone have any idea how to make the engagement easier to lock in ?


worn cleats can help a bit and I remember seeing pre-worn new cleats for sale somewhere but can't remember where.
-As the springs on the pedals get worn/used they become more forgiving.
-The cleat may be too deep into your shoe. A shim under the cleat will make it stick out further and may be your only issue. And/or maybe remove some lug/material from the shoe if it's interfering.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Eggs are pretty much the easiest pedals to clip into except for TIME.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Fixed it for ya.


S'ok, I have lots of time riding both. I called it like I see it, no fixes required.


----------



## hyperspeed (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome =) thanks everyone for the advice you all are great


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

joloughl said:


> I'm a little curious as to what circumstances you were in where you had to disengage by twisting your heel inwards. I've never "had" to do this, and it seems like a generally bad idea (more likely to trap your heel/foot somewhere in your own bike!).


On instance that happened to me. I was climbing a tight switchback and lost balance and fell to my left. Lying on my left side it was very difficult to release my right foot from the pedal in the position I was in. I only managed to by twisting inward and that was awkward. This happened to my twice and thus I switched back to Shimano.

I will say that I like the float of my CB pedals but that's about it. I know the OP was asking about eggbeater, but my experience is with Candy and Candy II which have very similar if not the same mechanism. Loose bearings after less than 10 rides, poor disengagement in awkward situations. I'll take the added weight of SPD's (any version) over CB.

EDIT: Damn, I just noticed this is an 8 year old thread. Oh well, I still stand by my comment.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

eggbeaters suck.

put your spd pedals back on and just dial down the spring tension.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> -As the springs on the pedals get worn/used they become more forgiving.


nope. the bars of the body assembly will start to wear to the point of rendering the pedal useless long before the spring will begin to weaken.

the soft brass cleat is what wears making entry/exit "more forgiving".


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

hyperspeed said:


> Awesome =) thanks everyone for the advice you all are great


You're welcome, thanx for thanx, nice is nice, and love your sig


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

that was probably directed at those who gave useful and accurate advice.

but so no kid gets left behind here's special recognition of your contribution too, meat...


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Could you please stop following me and others around with your stupid negative, think you know it all bs, it's getting old.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> Could you please stop following me and others around...


there's a simple solution for your problem.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol hahaha, they were right, you're like a disease that some get inflicted with, like scabbies. At least you recognize that you follow people around, as explained, since you knew I was talking to you. And no surprise you'd turn to drugs for a fix. Or should I say another fix. 
How many members are you going to quote and use out of context in a negative and derogative way as a sig? You think you're funny but you're really sad.
It's too bad you don't get that education doesn't equate to intelligence. It's too bad because you do have knowledge, and can be somewhat cool sometimes. Until someone disagrees with you, then you become a spoiled brat who didn't get his way again. Too predictable. Armchair this, epic fail that, how many times are you going to use these, so tired.
Either way, since you like links, you should be happy to know you're getting famous around here. Try this one that another member turned me onto. I need no more, but for those that enjoy this trife, miles and miles of proof of what you're made of. https://www.google.com/webhp?source...tbr, monogod, epic, fail site:forums.mtbr.com


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wouldn't life be great with a hassle free pedal. Oh wait there is a design like that. I've been running TIMES for 14 years hassle free. My TIME atac-xc Titanium / Carbons have been going since 2008' hassle free. When I purchased them I set the little side float clicker to my desired setting using a dime and haven't touched them since.:thumbsup: >>>Insert 5 stars here<<<<

Time ATAC XC 12 Titan Carbon Pedal


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Ya know DJ Times definitely have the strongest following. When one my bikes Crank Bros pedals finally fail, I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wouldn't life be great with a hassle free pedal. Oh wait there is a design like that. I've been running TIMES for 14 years hassle free. My TIME atac-xc Titanium / Carbons have been going since 2008' hassle free. When I purchased them I set the little side float clicker to my desired setting using a dime and haven't touched them since.:thumbsup: >>>Insert 5 stars here<<<<
> 
> Time ATAC XC 12 Titan Carbon Pedal


You might even say they stand the test of...Time.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I was never a fan of SPDs (just personal preference), used Eggbeaters for many years. Any "time" your foot comes down on a rock on EBs (it only happens when it's a really bad spot, of course) the top bars spread allowing your foot to come out. Switched to Time pedals a few years ago and have been very happy with the fact that this isn't an issue, they are solidly built for the abuse I give them, the cleats don't seem to wear as badly and they, like the EBs, have plenty of float + some side to side movement available.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> ~buncha words~


that delusional rant certainly solidified a few irrefutable points:

1. reading comprehension and abstract thought aren't your strong suits;
2. you have more issues than national geographic; and
3. my sig unequivocally isn't being taken or used out of context


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wouldn't life be great with a hassle free pedal. Oh wait there is a design like that.


to be fair though, eggbeaters can be hassle free if they're serviced correctly:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

monogod said:


> to be fair though, eggbeaters can be hassle free if they're serviced correctly:


:thumbsup:


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> that delusional rant certainly solidified a few irrefutable points:
> 
> 1. reading comprehension and abstract thought aren't your strong suits;
> 2. you have more issues than national geographic; and
> 3. my sig unequivocally isn't being taken or used out of context


Whatever, guess you never take the sticks out of your ass because you like em there
You think you're smart and that was a successful comeback and i'm delusional?
I'll have to get back to you on the other threads you're following me around on another time, for now I'm enjoying my evening.
Now quick, go take a happy pill so you can make some nice and helpful post so not every single post of yours is nasty and you can keep up your delusional facade.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> You think you're smart and that was a successful comeback and i'm delusional?
> I'll have to get back to you on the other threads you're following me around on another time, for now I'm enjoying my evening.


the fact that you suffer from the insistent delusion that people are following you around and out to get you has nothing to do with a comeback. it was merely an astute observation.

you can mew like a kitten pretending you're the victim of e-stalker all you want but when you initiate personal confrontation you inherently dismiss such a claim as the delusion of a paranoid psychotic with a persecution complex who desperately needs to be put on a regimen of hard-core psychotropic meds.

seriously, bro... they will quell the voices in your head and help you manage your paranoia/psychosis. who knows, maybe then we could even be friends! :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> Now quick, go take a happy pill so you can make some nice and helpful post so not every single post of yours is nasty and you can keep up your delusional facade.


adding to a post after it's been quoted and replied to??? poor form! :nono:

query: why are you hellbent on repeatedly demonstrating your failure to comprehend this?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> blah blah blah


It's amazing how much damage 1 can do to a group. How they can negatively effect moral. If the mods keep you around that's their call.
Wish I cared enough to take the time to prove with hundreds of examples of how you follow many who have disagreed with or proven you wrong. I'm not crying victim, and it wasn't my original thought, it was brought up to me by more than 1 member. Just look at this thread. Op asked about adjusting tension, got some answers, said thanx and moved on, done. Then you dropped the bait, that no work then personal attacks. You can fool some but how stupid do you think people are? It is what it is, only you or the mods can change that. Aside from getting you to stfu for a while i can't change it.
In the meantime in my and many other members eyes, as well as googles, monogod on mtbr = epic fail, as proven by the link i provided you above.
I also added to my post way before you responded to it but whatever, carry on with your ego fest


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

you need professional psychiatric help.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wouldn't life be great with a hassle free pedal. Oh wait there is a design like that. I've been running TIMES for 14 years hassle free. My TIME atac-xc Titanium / Carbons have been going since 2008' hassle free. When I purchased them I set the little side float clicker to my desired setting using a dime and haven't touched them since.:thumbsup: >>>Insert 5 stars here<<<<
> 
> Time ATAC XC 12 Titan Carbon Pedal


Posting $400 pedals as a solution for someone asking about free adjustments.

For teh Lulz


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

monogod said:


> to be fair though, eggbeaters can be hassle free if they're serviced correctly:


Agree! 
















I too recommend Time pedals if you like the basic mechanism of legeaters, they are the reliable version that actually have been engineered past the "hook" or "gimmick" that sucks you into Crank Brothers (the guys that had an epic failure trying to produce cranks, which is, um, *THEIR NAME*)...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

did you happen to read steps 8-10 on the service bulletin?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LittleBitey said:


> Posting $400 pedals as a solution for someone asking about free adjustments.
> 
> For teh Lulz


Actually littlestalker he can buy Time atac aluminium for less than,$100. Same hassle free design same easy engagement and release same longevity.
TIME ATAC Alium Pedals - Clipless Pedals | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> you need professional psychiatric help.


You're wrong once again. What I need is some lunch. Just got back from a wonderful ride in the woods with my kids and that's so much better then spending time on the internet with you, so thanx for teaching me something. 
IME once a person damages too much of their brain though substance abuse they might have moments of clarity but never fully recover. So i fear there may be no help for you as far as seeking professional psychiatric help, but it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

thou doth protest too much.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> thou doth protest too much.


It's obvious that you'd say that, or that i need psyc help because i've disagreed with you. You've said those very things to me and many others many times. It's also no longer funny and very predictable that when on the rare occasion you're not a pompous ass it's because someone goes along with you. Idk, maybe you now need a thicker stick up there to loosen you up some more


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

thou doth protest too much about protesting too much! 

also, your obsession with my posterior is really creeping me out.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't help it, your sig says ass in big red letters. You lurking and following me into every thread I post in is creeping me out for a some time now but no biggy. If there's one thing you teach people it's that there's creeps in the world


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

monogod said:


> your obsession with my posterior is really creeping me out.
> 
> 
> theMeat said:
> ...


does your wife know about your proclivities?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that is assuming I'm married on your part but yes, and i can assure you your ass has nothing to do with them, even thou most of your posts have ass written all over them.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

protesting WAY too much.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Umm, you said that 3 times now. Is you're computer broken now too, or is this that awkward moment when you think you're important and making headway but you're not?

Rudeness is a weak persons imitation of strength


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Actually littlestalker he can buy Time atac aluminium for less than,$100. Same hassle free design same easy engagement and release same longevity.


Do Time's have clips on both sides? If so, I'd be interested in the alu ones - thanks for posting a possible option.

mono, We get it, you don't like Crank Bro's pedals. Everyone is entitled to their opinion IF they have experience. 
Instead of posting product slams, or the repetitive blatant stalking - please tell us what happened with Eggbeaters
that was so traumatic to cause so much hate.

I used Eggbeaters for 8 years, rebuilt them twice without issue. Had one Candy SL explode, and they were replaced with 
Candy 3's, which so far have been flawless. Seems like the lesser models without needle bearings have issues.

Too bad this thread turned into a shiite flinging fest, I'd kind of like to learn more.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> Umm, you said that 3 times now. Is you're computer broken now too, or is this that awkward moment when you think you're important and making headway but you're not?


it's that awkward moment when, despite it being repeated, you fail to grasp it and keep floundering.



theMeat said:


> Rudeness is a weak persons imitation of strength


that certainly explains this.

and here's why i've responded in kind to you: "_answer a fool according to his folly, lest he think himself wise_". ~ king solomon.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Flyin_W said:


> Do Times have clips on both sides? If. so , id be interested in the alum ones. Thanks for posting a possible option


Yes sir! they are identical on both sides. An easy clip in and clip free hassle free pedal.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Flyin_W said:


> Do Time's have clips on both sides? If so, I'd be interested in the alu ones - thanks for posting a possible option.
> 
> mono, We get it, you don't like Crank Bro's pedals. Everyone is entitled to their opinion IF they have experience.
> Instead of posting product slams, or the repetitive blatant stalking - please tell us what happened with Eggbeaters
> ...


interesting points, i'll respond to each.

certainly seems that _"If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it."_ is true if you think i'm stalking meat.

as usual, meat initiates confrontation with rudeness, then cries and plays the victim and howls "STALKING! STALKING!" when replied to in like manner. what astounds me is that people actually buy into it. sad commentary on our short-attention-span society where common sense is no longer common.

perhaps i took the wrong advice from solomon and instead should've heeded his warning of _"Don't respond to the stupidity of a fool; you'll only look foolish yourself."_

seriously though, meat's just fun to play with but i'll certainly admit that i generally let it go on a little too long and push his buttons a time or two too many - and for that i apologize and will try to be mindful of limiting in future. although toying with him's amusing to myself and others, it's likewise no doubt taxing and unappealing for some as well. fair enough, and i guess i earned the chastisement for egging it on too long. (see what i did there?)

as for your eggbeater questions i don't hate them (or the people who use them) i just think they suck for the following reasons:


the egg cleats wear very quickly, whereas spd cleats do not 
eggs are very prone to inadvertent release due to pedal strikes 
eggs are prone to release unintentionally when pulling up hard 
the bars on the cage assembly are prone to breakage, especially subsequent to rock strikes 
i've seen many cases of the cage wearing through the sole of a high end carbon shoe (low end and non-carbon too), something i've never seen happen with spd or time. 
they require frequent servicing to spin smoothly 
i've seen many, many people stranded miles from the trailhead due to exploded eggs (bearing, spindles, cages); but never due to an exploded spd. break one side of an spd and you can still clip into the other side. 
IME and observation the spindles are inadequate for anything other than mild XC riding and will often fail without warning. 

there are some, like you, who have had good luck with them - and i'm certainly not slamming you for your opinion of them or slamming you for choosing to use them. nor have i done so to anyone in this thread.

i've also got pedals, spd, that i've had for over 15 years and have NEVER rebuilt them, serviced them, or done anything but ride them and they're still going strong.

flats vs. clipless, tubes vs. tubeless, 26 vs 29, ss vs. geared.... they've all got their fanboi base. this topic is no different.

if they're working for you, then by all means keep using them. they don't work for me, and from being around shops for years i can say we've warrantied WAY more eggs than spd or time. customers seem to have FAR more issues with eggs than spd or time. 9 times out of 10 when people come in with a pedal problem it's with eggs.

on the rare occasions it's with spd it is usually a cleat placement issue or incorrect tension setting which is easily remedied.

you asked, and now you know the "whys" of my position. ymmv. as may the next guys. the world would be pretty boring if everyone agreed on everything.

did that help shed some light on your queries?


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ Yes, it did. Thanks for the well written post. 

(tapa)


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Before I knew who mono was I got a pm from another member, who I didn't know, warning me of the impending wrath of bs that was coming my way because I disagreed with him, and guess what?, they were right. Mono, you point to one post, from another thread, pretty much admitting you followed me in here and why, and I'm sure you can find more, but I again point to this https://www.google.com/webhp?source...tbr, monogod, epic, fail site:forums.mtbr.com yet you continue to argue and it is I who fails to grasp?
Guilt is surprising to see coming from you but guilt is only one side of a nasty triangle, The other 2 are shame and stigma. While you lack shame, because you're delusional, you try and dish it out and certainly make up for it with your stigma
"Meat's fun to play with" is definitely some sig material, and coming from the biggest verbal masturbater mtbr has ever seen, you just can't make this stuff up

As far as CB pedals Idk. There must be some truth to so much slamming. I guess everyone gets lucky sometimes because aside from a set of 50/50s i'm happy with any other cb product I've bought, even the cheap ones. Still have a pair of old acid pedals that went through hell, and althou they're no longer in use, they were fully functional when I took them off. Have candies with thousands of miles still going strong. Never serviced any, when they get beat up i replace them and life goes on. No drama needed.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Flyin_W said:


> ^ Yes, it did. Thanks for the well written post.
> 
> (tapa)


yw.

a couple things bear mentioning regarding time pedals as well.

one is that they have 6mm of lateral float, which means your foot can move around on the pedal more than in the spd. personally, i dislike this for a couple of reasons.

as a rider i don't like my foot moving around on the pedal. as a bike fitter it somewhat defeats one aspect of the fit. for a lot of people this will not matter as they won't even bother to get their bike fitted in the first place. but to me it feels almost like the cleat isn't bolted down and is loose on the bottom of the shoe. i feel much more connected using spd.

the second is that times use brass cleats while spd uses hardened steel cleats. brass wears much faster and deforms much easier than hardened steel. the softer brass is also more susceptible to damage from rocks when off the bike than are spd cleats.

so even though the time is a far superior pedal to eggs that's why i personally prefer the spd.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

So far I like my eggs, candies and mallets better than my spd's.
Ease of clicking in, being able to release whilst under full weight (cx dismount) and lots of float are what do it for me.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

My first fully clippless experience was with cb. I'd hear people talk about release angles, tension adjustments, hot spots, shoe stiffness etc., but for me the hardest part was getting used to the float which was hardly discussed. It took literally months to get used to, thought about giving up clipless, and to help with the learning curve went so far as to only ride clipless for months even thou I knew and wanted pinned platforms on some of my bikes moving forward. Once I stopped thinking about float and was just riding I then put my pinned platforms back onto some bikes and bam. I had to think about lifting my foot to reposition it and till this day gave up 5.10s on everything except dh days because they stick so well and slowed my riding and confidence because you actually have to lift your foot off the pedal to get any movement out of them. 
So in summary, imo, of coarse there's being connected to the bike and the pedal upstroke advantage which is obvious, but float, and being able to move your foot/body around while still being connected is the best thing about clipless. IME if you give it long enough you will learn to love it.

I can't speak of times because I never tried them but have tried a couple of spd and didn't like em. It looks like cb have some durability issues but I haven't had any, and can't see a better mud shedding design out there

And to you
Figured you'd want to change the subject after I posted that link again, as you didn't post for a day or more, even thou I know you were here more than once, and probably wished the whole thread would go away and certainly didn't want bring it ttt after i posted it last time. Understandable. 
As much as it urks me when you're mean mr nasty pants, it warms me when you're helpful and share in the comradory round here. Either way I'll give credit where it's do, you talk a good game but you poked the beehive enough times that I'm now watching how you play.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

monogod said:


> one is that they have 6mm of lateral float, which means your foot can move around on the pedal more than in the spd. personally, i dislike this for a couple of reasons.


That doesn't even count the lateral float that the pedals have built in due to shoddy tolerances! You can usually move the eggbeater mechanism back and forth a bit, as it doesn't really tighten down, which likely leads to some of the pedal-coming off the spindle problems (have experienced that multiple times).


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

jayem, although i was talking about time pedals you did raise another good point about eggs as they have some lateral float as well. and too often when shims are used vertical movement also.

to be fair though, haven't seen as much body/spindle play in the higher end models. candy included. as our resident retart mentioned they do have decent mud shedding capabilities, though spd and time pedals shed mud just fine as well.

another viable option to eggs are the look s-track pedals.










if you noticed a similarity to eggs, good eye. CB licensed the basic design from look and went on to create their 4 sided EB. differing from the EB though the s-track has a hardened steel cleat, the largest bearing surface of any mtb pedal on the market, and a pedal strike does not cause them to open and release.

and for those who like candy-style or clip/platform pedals there is an optional cage as well. the nice thing about the cage is that it is a two-piece wafer design that "sandwiches" the cleat. installation/removal takes all of two minutes total, if that.

in addition to much more surface area than the EB candy this also adds versatility to the pedal because it also allows a quick platform conversion for a commute, bike path, or just tooling around. when installed, the two raised screws you see are countersunk. and unlike the candy if the platform gets damaged it is quick, easy, and cheap to replace.



















tally it all up and in the end mho is EB = epic fail.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

NordieBoy said:


> So far I like my eggs, candies and mallets better than my spd's.
> Ease of clicking in, being able to release whilst under full weight (cx dismount) and lots of float *are what do it for me.*


in the end, that's what really counts. the equipment that gets someone on their bike frequently and provides the most fun while riding is the best for them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This is a pretty good informative thread once you sift through the ongoing lovers quarrel posts.


As far as Times having 6° of float. What better way than to protect your knees from damage. I've never noticed it nor has it hindered my riding. I feel very connected to the bike. And have always been highly impressed with the longevity of hassle free use you get from these pedals. Easy to clip in easy to clip out in an emergency. Set the dial for your desired release tension and forget about it. Zero maintenance with them. I have a set of aluminiums that I ran for 8 years and were only taken off because I updated to the higher end Times. Those have been going hassle free for 6 years. I don't know what most people desire out of 
a product but in my mind TTME have hit every 
mark with this design.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This is a pretty good informative thread once you sift through the ongoing lovers quarrel posts.


You're right DJ

From my first post, day one with mono, I said he has some knowledge, can be witty and helpful sometimes, and if he could stop being a pompous fvcktart so often it would be better for all and much appreciated. So thanx mono, that's all i wanted. Whether it's to prove me wrong or you really are a changed man we'll see by how long it lasts. One post out of 2 on this thread without a personal put down is a start. And it seems you've been cool around the rest of the site too so cool. Hope you don't tempt me to go "retart" on you again. Occasional person put downs directed toward me to boost your ego i can live with, repeated assaults on others for no good reason i won't.

Kudos to FlyinW's wise first post on this thread that finally made mono take some responsibility.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> From my first post, day one with mono, I said he has some knowledge, can be witty and helpful sometimes, and if he could stop being a pompous fvcktart so often it would be better for all and much appreciated. So thanx mono, that's all i wanted. Whether it's to prove me wrong or you really are a changed man we'll see by how long it lasts. One post out of 2 on this thread without a personal put down is a start. And it seems you've been cool around the rest of the site too so cool. Hope you don't tempt me to go "retart" on you again. Occasional person put downs directed toward me to boost your ego i can live with, repeated assaults on others for no good reason i won't.
> 
> Kudos to FlyinW's wise first post on this thread that finally made mono take some responsibility.


so you believe yourself to be the holy trinity of a self-appointed mtbr mod, my keeper, and the grand avenger of the interwebs?

wow. ut:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> As far as Times having 6° of float. What better way than to protect your knees from damage. I've never noticed it nor has it hindered my riding. I feel very connected to the bike.


no, i said i don't care for the 6mm of lateral float. the cleat can move 6mm laterally in the cage, which is different from the 5 degrees of heel float.

due to lack of lateral float and the increased tension when set at max, i feel much more connected/secure on the spd than the time.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And have always been highly impressed with the longevity of hassle free use you get from these pedals. Easy to clip in easy to clip out in an emergency. Set the dial for your desired release tension and forget about it. Zero maintenance with them. I don't know what most people desire out of a product but in my mind TTME have hit every mark with this design.


i feel the very same about spd!

in the end, we're both right about what's best because each is what we like and enjoy the most on our bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> so you believe yourself to be the holy trinity of a self-appointed mtbr mod, my keeper, and the grand avenger of the interwebs?
> 
> wow. ut:


I don't have to attend every argument I'm invited to, and I completely understand why and how you'd take my post that way


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> I completely understand why and how you'd take my post that way


duh... cuz it's true.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

on an on-topic note, saw someone riding the trail on frogs.

another good alternative for those looking for pedals with lots of float, good mud shedding, and easy entry/exit.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

If we're gonna make a great clipless thread out of the ashes of "eggbeater suck" think a few things that aren't discussed or maybe understood too much that'r worth putting out there...
The shoe is a big part. Not only how much flex for walking vs stiff for pedaling, and stiffness to pedal size ratio choice, but how much grip for both the shoe and the pedal, and how grippy they work together, which control float and release tension with friction.
You'll hear alot of the smaller the platform the stiffer the shoe, but too stiff can cause discomfort for some too, on and off the pedals.

The pedals.
Time, look, and cb work the same way. Look at the pedals Bike Shoes and Pedals - Clipless MTB Pedal Systems. They all have 2 bars. 1 on the front, one back that the cleat attaches to. The cleat can move side to side (lateral float) without changing or effecting release angle. How easy you can move side to side is where shoe / pedal grippyness comes in, as well as for moving to release. These pedals also have an active type release where the harder you push down the easier it is to release, and the more you pull up the stronger the connection. You can also adjust release tension with a shim under the cleat or shoe thickness because it's an active type release. All these pedals have higher release angle then spd. Times 13-17, look and cg 15-20.
Spd works different. Look at the pedal. There's a grove for the cleat to fit into with noticeably less float. The spring allows for more float but you feel the tension of the spring even when dialed all the way down. As compared to not feeling it on the other pedals because of the bars front and back you can slide across. And you'll also feel release angle tension along with that so some argue they have any real float at all. Spd release angle seams a mystery. One lbs says 12, another 12.5. Think shimano says 13. My closest lbs says it's 23 or something, he adds 13 for release + degrees of float + angling cleat on shoe. As the cleats wear you'll get more wiggle room.
Which brings me to the cleats. They can be angled/turned on the shoe to adjust release angle a bit. The cleat should be aligned with the pedal when you're in a natural stance. With spd if you move the cleat from this position to adjust release angle you feel the tension. If you adjust the spring tension you will feel it more/less. With the other pedals you don't feel it as much through design. And with spd you can't adjust release tension with cleat depth, only the tension/ spring.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

theMeat said:


> Time, look, and cb work the same way...and the more you pull up the stronger the connection.


Yup, I've had that problem many times. Trying to yank your foot out (in an emergency, but the emergency is currently in progress) can be impossible with these, you also can't achieve the right angle from many different body positions, compared to spds where if you yank hard enough, you can overcome the spring from most any position.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Yup, I've had that problem many times


it's not a problem, it's a release angle


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> If we're gonna make a great clipless thread out of the ashes of "eggbeater suck" think a few things that aren't discussed or maybe understood too much that'r worth putting out there...


accurate information is the hallmark of any great equipment thread, whether a phoenix or not. think a few things that were discussed don't appear to be understood too much that'r worth putting out there...



theMeat said:


> Time, look, and cb work the same way.
> The cleat can move side to side (lateral float)
> you'll also feel release angle tension along with that so some argue they have any real float at all.
> As the cleats wear you'll get more wiggle room.
> ...



actually no, they don't. eggs have a completely different design from the other two that is inherently flawed - they release upon pedal strike. time and look, however, do not. (nor do spd, for that matter) 
pretty much only in the time, unless egg cleats are worn out. times have 6mm lateral float, look has 1mm, and eggs can very wildly due to cleat wear and overall crappy construction. 
been running spd longer than i can remember at full tension. even with the tension dialed up all the way there is no interference with float. float interference in sdp is generally due to a rock or some foreign object being stuck in the cleat retention mechanism. 
true. however, the brass cleats on the eggs and times wear MUCH faster than the hardened steel cleats of the look and spd. and the more the cleats wear, the less they are doing their job. thus, i'd suggest wear isn't desirable. 
shims are to deal with shoe lug interference, not to adjust release tension. putting shims under a cleat where there is no lug interference in an attempt to tinker with release tension can cause increased vertical slop when clipped in. times, however, do have adjustable spring tension like spd. 
spd = 6 degrees float. eggs = 6 degrees float. look s-track = 3 degrees float atac = 5 degrees float 
not exactly. when the cleat needs to be moved from neutral position it is generally to re-center the cleat to compensate for some biomechanical, anatomical, or physiological anomaly. in other words, if the release angle is awkward then either the cleat is positioned wrong or there is some b/a/p anomaly at play. however, once the foot is then centered due to cleat adjustment it is pretty much at the center of the float with no sensation of increased tension. 

so all things considered it looks like eggs still suck. :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Yup, I've had that problem many times. Trying to yank your foot out (in an emergency, but the emergency is currently in progress) can be impossible with these, you also can't achieve the right angle from many different body positions, compared to spds where if you yank hard enough, you can overcome the spring from most any position.


lots of people have that problem, and accordingly dislike clipless systems that don't allow disengaging via pulling up.

spd pedals with SH56 multi-release cleats (the silver ones) allow you to pull up to unclip. not so much with the SH51 (black ones).


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> accurate information is the hallmark of any great equipment thread, whether a phoenix or not. think a few things that were discussed don't appear to be understood too much that'r worth putting out there...
> so all things considered it looks like eggs still suck. :thumbsup:


Not going to write a list and number it.
Yes most people who use a shim on cb do so to get their shoe to clip in. You can also use it to help adjust release tension because it's an active release, that's how they're the same and unlike spd. Pedal and shoe grip can also be used for release tension and float control. That's not discussed much neither. Not to mention your/our retard contest has been discussed enough, at least i think
Yes cb can unclip you if you hit just the right spot on the bottom, at the right angle, if you have a pedal strike. It's not "unexpected" when you know it could happen. No more unexpected than you know crashing face first into a tree is gonna hurt. Some like to point to this but it's simply not an issue that causes concern, only a talking point.
Some would argue spd have any float and that being able to release by pulling up is an inherent design flaw with both type cleats, but i didn't. Could have questioned why all other popular clipless work with pretty much the same design but spd does not. They still use the same dated tech and why then are they always trying to come out with variations if it's already the best. Could also say that there's more problems with cb because there's alot more people using them, at least everywhere I ride, but didn't do that neither. Was trying to keep it impersonal, unbiased and just discuss some things that'r not widely discussed I think are relevant to the topic. Not saying I'm right, just sharing my experience and impression. let's say I'm dead wrong, you're right and you are the absolute authority and expert on any given subject as you pretend to be on the interwebz, do you have to be nasty and derogatory while sharing that info, or is always a popularity contest with you. 
So if you have you have to have the last word go ahead, and take a few lines out of context and use it to make yourself feel better.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

> Yes cb can unclip you if you hit just the right spot on the bottom, at the right angle, if you have a pedal strike. Some like to point to this but it's simply not an issue that causes concern, only a talking point for naysayers.
> Some would argue spd have any float
> being able to release by pulling up is an inherent design flaw with both type cleats
> It's not "unexpected" when you know it could happen.
> ...



i disagree on both counts. for one thing it's not a rare occurrence that requires an impact in "just the right spot". when the bottom two bars of the cage assembly come down on something the design causes the pedal to open and release the cleat. ergo, it's a design flaw.for another, i'd suggest it actually is a pretty big deal and a big concern when the cleat is unintentionally released by a pedal strike and a crash results or the pedal swings around and slams the back of the leg. it's why myself and countless other people abandoned eggs. 
who??? perhaps only those who haven't actually ridden them. they have ample float provided (as with other systems) there is no interference with the cleat and retention assembly neither is damaged. 
being able to release by pulling up with the SH56 is not a design flaw, IT'S THE DESIGN. the 51's are single release "kick out" cleats which don't allow disengagement by pulling up. so no design flaw there either.pretty much the only way the 51 will disengage by pulling up is if the cleat or cage assembly is worn/damaged, or if a cheap spd knock-off is being used. in the almost 2 decades i've ridden spd 51 cleats i've never had one disengage by pulling up. and that's logging thousands of miles a year and riding all over the world. 
that is quite possibly the dumbest thing you've ever posted on mtbr. and that's saying a lot. 
they are not constantly revamping them, and it's not dated tech. do some homework and you won't make stupid statements like this. i've got 15 year old cleats that work in brand new pedals and vice-versa.are the other companies using "dated tech" because they're still using the same design as 10+ years ago? seriously, dude... do you even ride?

and you've emerged undefeated and victorious! now take your trophy and go home. 



theMeat said:


> Was trying to keep it impersonal, unbiased and just discuss some things that'r not widely discussed I think are relevant to the topic.


me too. that's why i merely discussed the veracity of the information you shared. you made it personal with your rote sniveling below, captain butthurt.



theMeat said:


> Not saying I'm right, just sharing my experience and impression. let's say I'm dead wrong, you're right and you are the absolute authority and expert on any given subject as you pretend to be on the interwebz, do you have to be nasty and derogatory while sharing that info, or is always a popularity contest with you.


brace yourself for this, as it will probably come as a shock to you - but just as you're free to share your impressions and opinions on an open interweb forum others are as well. accordingly, anything you put out there is fair game for a reply. so either htfu or quit posting. it really is as simple as that. i hope this is the last time we have to listen to your sniveling about this, but something tells me "not by a long shot".

so stfu and quit playing the victim, crybaby. if you don't like my posts then add me to your iggy list. problem solved. but for the love of larry, moe, and curly quit your incessant mewing and whimpering about it.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

monogod said:


> i disagree on both counts. for one thing it's not a rare occurrence that requires an impact in "just the right spot". when the bottom two bars of the cage assembly come down on something the design causes the pedal to open and release the cleat. ergo, it's a design flaw.
> 
> for another, i'd suggest it actually is a pretty big deal and a big concern when the cleat is unintentionally released by a pedal strike and a crash results or the pedal swings around and slams the back of the leg. it's why myself and countless other people abandoned eggs.
> who??? perhaps only those who haven't actually ridden them. they have ample float provided (as with other systems) there is no interference with the cleat and retention assembly neither is damaged.
> ...


^^^This. All of it.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, charming too. 
-1, guess lots of people are lucky with them, and i'd agree it's not a good thing
-2, had spd on a few bikes. Much more stable feel with spring tension. Not saying they don't have float but you're feeling the spring, at least more. If I ride with road shoes (harder, stiffer) on candies i feel like I'm on ice compared to a more planted feel with trail shoes. That's more noticeable with cb then with spd because of a lack of that stable feel/design. That's my simple not discussed much point, and of coarse the less weight on the pedal the less that matters
-3, Have only ridden single angle, never had a pull out, and am aware of the multi angle that many use. For why I enjoy candies can't see how or why i'd enjoy a multi angle release, and it's a different experience with either cleat offered by spd when pulling up you gain a connection, pushing down you ease release regardless of whether you become unclipped or not. For the record, urrr the list, that is my other not discussed much point. 
-4, oh there is no 4. but oh great now there's a 5 
-5, Shimano Shows Off Super Light Action Click?r SPD Pedals Looks like a spd i'd be more interested in with it's less "stable" single spring design. Unfortunate they made the release angle even easier, lower and further away from all the others with 8.5 release angle. Didn't they know cb already cornered the market with getting out easy with it's hit a rock design.
-6, No I'd have to give the prize to you. I'm just a helpless victim here
-6, from your post/list from before the more recent second consecutive post/list. It appears and is news to me why look has 3 deg float and time 5 as compared to 6 on spd and cb is because of a wider width on of the back of the cleat limiting it's movement

next comes 4 right.
-4, Stupidest things said on mtbr contest? You may have me beat on how much you know about clipless as well as other things, and clearly enjoy it in a pompous way even when you don't. Simply put, you telling me others are entitled to their opinion on forums wins that contest too
https://www.google.com/webhp?source...tbr, monogod, epic, fail site:forums.mtbr.com
You might be honored but don't be, I haven't looked at any post on those pages of mono blah, unless of coarse i took part in them. Don't have to, have learned. Every time I see you post, even when it's not one of your stalking threads, it's look at what I got it's the best, to telling someone they don't know what they're talking about because they ride crap or whatever mean mr nasty pants thing you want to make up to get off on. All while hearing tails of you're an avid rider and work in lbs for years idk maybe world wide? Over 15 years of various college degree, dead on arrival not once but twice, etc, link provided. Which is amazing considering how much time you spend here righting resumes and winning trophies and ?
I'll say it again as I did to you from the beginning. You have knowledge, are willing to share it, and can be funny sometimes. If you weren't such a pompous jerk it would be better. Oh and brace yourself, this will come as a shock to you, then I'd stfu.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

You two (meat, mono) should just get a room or something. This pissing contest is a week old now, I am not even sure the poster who revived this dead thread has posted after his "thank you." 

I think we get it...CB suck, SPD's are a tried and true design superior to CB, and Time have a "try them once and nothing else exists after" following. All are fine for the people who use them and like them. Choice is good, why does it need to be a debate. I've ridden SPD's for over 20 yrs, I've tried CB and don't like them, never tried Time and when I do, maybe I'll find them better to my liking. But for now, i'll stick to SPD's with single release cleats that rarely wear out.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

good stuff Hitmen
In an attempt to stay ot
Can see why someone would like spd better no doubt. Can also see and understand the fact that spd cleats last longer, but cb cleats are made from brass not wet paper towel, last plenty, and when they get worn you buy new ones for a few bucks. Not a deal breaker for someone who likes em.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> I'm just a helpless victim here


first you say you're not a victim, now you claim to be a helpless victim. can't have it both ways, so which is it, psychoboy?

btw, the instigator crying about being a victim makes about as much sense as claiming to be the victim of assault after picking a fight and getting your ass kicked.



theMeat said:


> You may have me beat on how much you know about clipless as well as other things


which clearly bothers you as you lash out at me repeatedly for it. but let me clue you in on something, bro. people beat me on how much they know about things all the time. ALL. THE. TIME. unlike you, however, i try to make friends with and learn from those with more knowledge/wisdom than i and pull myself up to their level rather than raging against them like don quixote. in fact, there's even a place that i go to PAY PEOPLE to beat me on how much i know! wacky, huh?!?!?

the good news is that ignorance (lack of knowledge) can be changed, while stupidity (lack of ability to learn) can't. however, the more you whine and joust windmills the more it suggests you're struggling with stupidity rather than ignorance. not saying you are, just saying that your actions make it seem that way. more good news is that by changing your actions you can change that impression. 



theMeat said:


> Simply put, you telling me others are entitled to their opinion on forums wins that contest too
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source...tbr, monogod, epic, fail site:forums.mtbr.com


all your google search proves is 1.) that you have an unhealthy obsession with another forum member; and 2.) that "epic fail" is one of my favorite catch phrases. the first is creepy, but the second? so what!!! since you keep posting your google search it clearly means something to you because you crow about it as though it's some sort of coup de grace. but it proves nothing other than you obsess over another man. which makes it an epic fail as an insult. (see what i did there?)



theMeat said:


> All while hearing tails of you're an avid rider and work in lbs for years idk maybe world wide? Over 15 years of various college degree, dead on arrival not once but twice, etc, link provided. Which is amazing considering how much time you spend here righting resumes and winning trophies and ?


your rabid jealousy rears it's ugly head again. i've lived, and continue to live, my life to the fullest - which results in a wide array of experiences, stories to tell, and in many areas qualification to speak as an expert.

you haven't lived your life in like manner. boo hoo. that's how YOU chose to live your life. DEAL WITH IT. it's completely understandable that a borderline functional retart who can't even use "then/than", "write/right", "your/you're", or "course/coarse" correctly would castigate and denigrate people who've done goned off to kolledge.

raging against knowledge only exposes one's lack of it.


theMeat said:


> If you weren't such a pompous jerk it would be better. Oh and brace yourself, this will come as a shock to you, then I'd stfu.


no, you need to stfu and quit your incessant mewing irrespective of whether i'm a pompous jerk or refined gentleman because i'm not accountable to you. you're not my keeper nor are you a mod nor am i your subordinate. so stfu.

there's a very simple solution to your problem, interweb avenger - one that is not an epic fail like your current approach. however, if you choose not to iggy, that's ok too - but quit your interminate, monotonous whining. seriously. you just make yourself look like a weak, pathetic schmuck the more you carry on with it.

p.s.
if you want to take this further, do this thread and mtbr a favor and do it via PM. you can flame, denigrate, insult, and "shut me down" all you want without infringing upon others, and likewise with my replies to your vacuous pablum. otherwise stfu and let it go.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

now, to get this thread back on track (and please LEAVE it on track, meat)...



theMeat said:


> -5, Shimano Shows Off Super Light Action Click?r SPD Pedals Looks like a spd i'd be more interested in with it's less "stable" single spring design. Unfortunate they made the release angle even easier, lower and further away from all the others with 8.5 release angle.


that's not a revamp of dated tech. that's the click'r system (pedals/shoes) which is THE EXACT SAME SPD TECH but with a single spring instead of double and a decreased release angle. this results in less effort to clip in and out. they are aimed squarely at clipless newbs to increase their confidence in clipping in/out and make the transition easier and less "eventful" as it were.

what they are NOT is a revamp of an inferior or inherently flawed design.



theMeat said:


> It appears and is news to me why look has 3 deg float and time 5 as compared to 6 on spd and cb is because of a wider width on of the back of the cleat limiting it's movement


well, none of us knows everything. a day without learning is a day not worth living. 

and yes, float is determined by the cleat rather than the pedal.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I think we get it...CB suck, SPD's are a tried and true design superior to CB, and Time have a "try them once and nothing else exists after" following. All are fine for the people who use them and like them. Choice is good, why does it need to be a debate. I've ridden SPD's for over 20 yrs, I've tried CB and don't like them, never tried Time and when I do, maybe I'll find them better to my liking. But for now, i'll stick to SPD's with single release cleats that rarely wear out.


as i've said before, whatever pedal gets someone on their bike and riding the most often and results in the most enjoyment is the best pedal for them.

never the less, that doesn't discount the similarities/discrepancies in the various clipless platforms, the strengths and weaknesses of each, or the validity of a discussion about all facets. some people swear by spd, some at them. same with every other pedal on the market.

totally agree that choice is good. lots of options means it's likely that more people will find a product they like. this means more people in the sport. which means more money to manufacturers. which means more $ to r&d. which means improvements in current products and innovation of new ones.

BOOM! everyone wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> post #86, bunch of ?


Yeah, talk about stfu, let it go, and infringing on other. Just so you know aside from the ps the rest i did not read. But don't let that stop you


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> now, to get this thread back on track (and please LEAVE it on track, meat)...
> 
> that's not a revamp of dated tech. that's the click'r system (pedals/shoes) which is THE EXACT SAME SPD TECH but with a single spring instead of double and a decreased release angle. this results in less effort to clip in and out. they are aimed squarely at clipless newbs to increase their confidence in clipping in/out and make the transition easier and less "eventful" as it were.
> 
> ...


Never said it was revamped, asked why if spd was already the best (perfect) why they(shimano) would keep coming up with new models.

Float is determined by both the pedal and the cleat

Already read about the new spd pedals SHIMANO CLICK'R - TECHNOLOGIES - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO but thanx for staying on topic, some will find this and that useful.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

since this pathetic, imbecilic, mewing crybaby is hellbent to defecate on the thread with his psychosis let's get it back on track YET AGAIN...

because this has pretty much become a thread about foot retention systems perhaps it's about time straps are mentioned. i use them on my street fixie (a sweet 1972 mirella leri), one of my commuters, as well as my dinglespeed fixed bianchi san jose that gets road and mtb trail use.

i've been using the fyxation gates straps and mesa pedals for years and love them. easy to adjust, the mesa pedals are smooth (sealed bearings), bomb proof, and rebuildable. this setup holds like mad with 5.10 freeriders and is great for doing back-country stuff (lots of hike-a-bike) or rides where there is lots of walking or hanging out interspersed in the riding and traditional clipless shoes would be a pain.

anyone else running flats/straps?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> Never said it was revamped, asked why if spd was already the best (perfect) why they(shimano) would keep coming up with new models.


1. they don't "keep coming up with new models".

2. as to "why" the click'r system was introduced if they're already the best - that's been previously addressed. but i can only type the words, not make you smart enough to comprehend them.



theMeat said:


> Float is determined by both the pedal and the cleat


no it's not. the cleat determines the amount of float in the retention cage. that's why some pedal systems offer varying degrees of float depending on which cleat is used. same pedal + different cleat = different float. what's the only variable? THE CLEAT.



theMeat said:


> Already read about the new spd pedals


then apparently you didn't comprehend what you read. otherwise there would have been no need for the question.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

On second though, ^ , nm.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> since this pathetic, imbecilic, mewing crybaby is hellbent to defecate on the thread with his psychosis let's get it back on track YET AGAIN...
> 
> since this has pretty much become a thread about foot retention systems perhaps it's about time straps are mentioned. i use them on my street fixie (a sweet 1972 mirella leri), one of my commuters, as well as my dinglespeed fixed bianchi san jose that gets road and mtb trail use.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mono, aside from your constant well, you know. Unfortunate you have no control, no grasp of reality, and simply don't understand personal responsibility. But hey, on the bright side your grammar is excellent.
These are popular in some areas, way popular among fixies. The only down sides i can see is that the strap will get beat up and in the way when underneath, and getting out could take longer than with clipless depending on shoe pedal combo. Have also seen 1 strap on one pedal used.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> ~fatuous bleating snipped~
> 
> The only down sides i can see is that the strap will get beat up and in the way when underneath, and getting out could take longer than with clipless depending on shoe pedal combo.


well, since the strap runs THROUGH the pedal and not under it the strap doesn't get beat up, in the way, or caught on anything.

ease/speed of getting out is determined more so by strap tightness and practice, but takes no longer than with clipless.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> well, since the strap runs THROUGH the pedal and not under it the strap doesn't get beat up, in the way, or caught on anything.
> 
> ease/speed of getting out is determined more so by strap tightness and practice, but takes no longer than with clipless.


Was talking about when not strapped in and the pedal rotates from the weight of the strap leaving it underneath. As with older toe clip and straps do.
Would also think as well that if the strap is tight enough to be effective, with grippy pedals and grippy shoes getting in and out can take some effort.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

theMeat said:


> Was talking about when not strapped in and the pedal rotates from the weight of the strap leaving it underneath. As with older toe clip and straps do.


yeah, i guess that could be a problem... unless they're used correctly. the object is to have the strap OVER your foot while riding rather than underneath the pedal.



theMeat said:


> Would also think as well that if the strap is tight enough to be effective, with grippy pedals and grippy shoes getting in and out can take some effort.


nope. "would seem" sounds like you've never used straps. even with pinned pedals, like mesas and others, and grippy shoes like the 5.10 freerider, it doesn't take effort to get in or out with CORRECTLY adjusted straps.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

theMeat said:


> and when they get worn you buy new ones for a few bucks. Not a deal breaker for someone who likes em.


It's a little more complicated than that. Since they go so fast, you end up with bloody knees as they start releasing at the wrong times, like during a real hard uphill where you're pulling hard on the bike. Unfortunately this happened to me more than once. I'm not sure I've ever had SPD cleats wear out, it always seems I wear out the shoes long before the cleats have had it, and then I just get new cleats with new shoes or use an extra pair of cleats that I've accumulated. The unpredictable release with eggs is one of the reasons I can't use them.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

theMeat said:


> Never said it was revamped, asked why if spd was already the best (perfect) why they(shimano) would keep coming up with new models.


How shimano managed to solve the one problem with their mechanism that plagued them over many years, mud/snow clearance, and managed to keep the same exact mechanical function and cleats is genius IMO. Not sure if you've noticed, shimano continues improving all their parts on a rotating basis. Old 737 pedals were dead reliable and worked great, as long as it was not muddy or snowy. With the newer style shimanno pedals I have no problems in the snow, it pushes right through and I'm able to clip in, which is great.

This would be like CB fixing the bottom-impact-top-exit problem or making pedals that weren't disposable.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

monogod said:


> yeah, i guess that could be a problem... unless they're used correctly. the object is to have the strap OVER your foot while riding rather than underneath the pedal.
> 
> nope. "would seem" sounds like you've never used straps. even with pinned pedals, like mesas and others, and grippy shoes like the 5.10 freerider, it doesn't take effort to get in or out with CORRECTLY adjusted straps.


Thanx, think I will buy or order some today and try on one of my bikes. Yeah, over the foot, thanx for the tip
No, never ran straps, but was very happy when toe clips and straps weren't the only option. Not only because of the cage scraping the ground on occasion, but if the shoe was too lugged getting out was unpredictable.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Jayem said:


> It's a little more complicated than that. Since they go so fast, you end up with bloody knees as they start releasing at the wrong times, like during a real hard uphill where you're pulling hard on the bike. Unfortunately this happened to me more than once. I'm not sure I've ever had SPD cleats wear out, it always seems I wear out the shoes long before the cleats have had it, and then I just get new cleats with new shoes or use an extra pair of cleats that I've accumulated. The unpredictable release with eggs is one of the reasons I can't use them.


Sorry about all those bloody knees and drama. You have me thinking I should go out to the garage and check my cleats asap. The last thing i need in my life is more drama.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Jayem said:


> How shimano managed to solve the one problem with their mechanism that plagued them over many years, mud/snow clearance, and managed to keep the same exact mechanical function and cleats is genius IMO. Not sure if you've noticed, shimano continues improving all their parts on a rotating basis. Old 737 pedals were dead reliable and worked great, as long as it was not muddy or snowy. With the newer style shimanno pedals I have no problems in the snow, it pushes right through and I'm able to clip in, which is great.
> 
> This would be like CB fixing the bottom-impact-top-exit problem or making pedals that weren't disposable.


Glad you like spd and are proud of them for fixing their problems. Couldn't tell you about cb with snow. When it snows i go skiing or snowmobiling but always admire the diehards that pedal. Kudos to you.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I've never had a mud/snow/ice problem per se with the pedals but with cleat and shoe. Mud will get caked up around the cleat and make it impossible to clip in without cleaning up the area. I am sure this can be a problem with just about every cleat/shoe interface not a SPD specific problem. 

Jayem- I agree with you about Shimano improving their mud clearance. I ran old 737 and 535 and back in the day that was a gripe for sure by the people who used them in those conditions. About 90% of my riding over the last 20 years has been in Arizona so mud/snow clearance just wasn't an issue and those old models worked great for me. I currently own 4 sets of different SPD's and two CB. One set of SPD's is about 15 yrs old and has never needed any service what so ever. I can't say that for either pair of CB.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> I've never had a mud/snow/ice problem per se with the pedals but with cleat and shoe. Mud will get caked up around the cleat and make it impossible to clip in without cleaning up the area. I am sure this can be a problem with just about every cleat/shoe interface not a SPD specific problem.


Good point about cleat and shoe. With cb unless you get a rock or piece of wood wedged in there just the right way, the pedal cuts right throu the mud and engagement isn't an issue. it also sheds from the pedal well so build up is not a problem.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Almost afraid to weigh in here, but since we're now back on topic... Choose CB's for performance in mud & snow, and realize that they're far from perfect. Also witnessed spd's weaknesses, and people losing spring adjustment screws.

per DJ's input next I'll try the Time's.



(tapa)


----------

